# Former UFC fighter turns to the internal arts  video linked



## raisedspirit (Apr 18, 2013)

Former UFC fighter NickOsipczak has made the switch to studying the internal martial artsfull-time.


Here is a video of himpractising tai chi 24 form after 2 years of study






and here is a highlightof his MMA fights


----------

